# take a look at this guys



## Tarun (Aug 14, 2011)

View attachment 5091

View attachment 5092

View attachment 5093


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2011)

Put some description along with it.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 14, 2011)

you bought that cooler or what?
oh i guess you bought it as its picture is on the box or paper something saying Taipei.any details will be easy to understand what you wanted to say.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 14, 2011)

OK the cooling looks sick. But whats the config? Benchmark scores?


----------

